# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CO2 Needle Valve



## jeff 112233 (Apr 16, 2004)

I've purchased a CO2 tank and regulator (Here's the regulator) in an attempt to setup pressurized CO2 and I'm having trouble finding the materials needed to connect the regulator to the needle valve. Also, I'm not sure if the needle valve I bought will be sufficient. The needle valve is plastic, about 1.5 " long, and only take ½ turn to close. The connections are both std air tubing. Can someone point me in the right direction with where can I purchase the necessary connections/fittings to connect the needle value to the regulator? And is this needle value (from the description) adequate?


----------



## jeff 112233 (Apr 16, 2004)

I've purchased a CO2 tank and regulator (Here's the regulator) in an attempt to setup pressurized CO2 and I'm having trouble finding the materials needed to connect the regulator to the needle valve. Also, I'm not sure if the needle valve I bought will be sufficient. The needle valve is plastic, about 1.5 " long, and only take ½ turn to close. The connections are both std air tubing. Can someone point me in the right direction with where can I purchase the necessary connections/fittings to connect the needle value to the regulator? And is this needle value (from the description) adequate?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Take a look at my web site. I have a section with LOTS of info on needle valves. A common valve is the Clippard MNV-4k2 available from various sources including Aquabotanic.

Bob


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't know of any plastic needle valve that is good enough for this application. One could argue that no needle valve is good enough for this application; the minimum is a low flow rate metering valve. However, the MNV-4K2 has been successfully used in many systems. I have called it "adequate", with good flow-rate stability, once adjusted, and very difficult to adjust. On the other hand, it is the best needle valve for this application. Otherwise, you will need a metering valve.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Specifically for getting the right adapters for your needle valve, you might ask at the place where you plan on getting your tank filled. The place I use, a fire extinguisher place, has various adapters.

Another place would be a welding supply.

A 3rd would be a Clippard distributor or another distributor of hydraulic fittings.

What is the brand and model of your plastic valve? What is it made for?

If you happen to have a local Clippard distributor, take in your regulator and get the MNV-4k2 and the fittings you need. If not, buy the Clippard from Aquabotanic and then get fittings from a hardware or plumbing store.

YOu may need to take off the large needle adaptor and the on/off valve on your regulator. I did so on my regulator.


Good luck.

Bob


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

The MNV-4K2 uses a 10-32 O-ring sealed inlet port, and a hose barb outlet port. There is a special adapter for the inlet to connect it to a 1/8 inch male pipe thread. You should buy those two items together. Then you can get a 1/8 to 1/4 pipe bushing to fit the adapter to your regulator.


----------



## jeff 112233 (Apr 16, 2004)

The plastic valve I was sold was unpackaged, just sitting in a box with a dozen or so other valves. I was a bit suspicious, but at 2 bucks I figured I'd give it a try. After reading on this site and others, I'm convinced that I should get a valve of better quality, though. My local Clippard dist. does not carry that model and to order it would take a few weeks and $15 add'l charge. So I'm looking elsewhere. Plus I'm battling BGA, so I have to pick up the pace on the CO2 (right now I'm using DIY). Aquabotanic has a $25 min on orders and the valve is 18. . Is there another site where I can get the Clippard valve?


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

I got a used system that seems fine but the "needle" valve was just a 1/4 turn valve. Turned down to produce 4bps created enough pressure on the solenoid side to cause it to leak around the handle. (at sometheing like 20-30bps at least) I ordered a new valve a bit ago. I guess if the manifolds in the top forum had been in the online store I would have gotten the 2 output manifold for 6 bucks more and hooked up my (non co2 right now) 20 as well. Murphy at work.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Jeff - You can buy the Clippard valve: 

"Can be purchased from M3, Aquabotanic, Florida Driftwood and others." 

This info and LOTS more is on the web site I listed in my earlier post.

Bob


----------



## jeff 112233 (Apr 16, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gsmollin:
> The MNV-4K2 uses a 10-32 O-ring sealed inlet port, and a hose barb outlet port. There is a special adapter for the inlet to connect it to a 1/8 inch male pipe thread. You should buy those two items together. Then you can get a 1/8 to 1/4 pipe bushing to fit the adapter to your regulator.


My regulator does not have a barbed output (I removed it). It has a female threaded. I'm not sure what the size of the port is. Are they standard? Will the Clippard valve hook right in?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

gsmolin answered your question. My web site also has info on the adapters needed.

Unfortunately I guess you just don't understand.

Final suggestion, buy the Clippard from somewhere, then take the clippard valve and the regulator to a place to get the co2 filled, like a fire extinguisher place, and hopefully they can help you with the fittings necessary.

<...........................................................>

Bob


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by jeff 112233:
> 
> ...My regulator does not have a barbed output (I removed it). It has a female threaded. I'm not sure what the size of the port is. Are they standard? Will the Clippard valve hook right in?


The female thread is a 1/4 inch National Pipe Thread (NPT). The adapter that fits the Clippard converts the 10-32 O-ring-sealed inlet port to a 1/8 inch male NPT. Then you need a bushing with a 1/8 inch FNPT and a 1/4 inch MNPT to fit it all together. There are other ways to do this, but this is the simplest, and most leak proof. Remember to use Teflon tape on the pipe fittings. Hand tighten the 10-32 O-ring fitting, but use no Teflon tape. It needs very little torque, just enough so it doesn't spin off.


----------



## jeff 112233 (Apr 16, 2004)

gsmollin,
Thanks very much for your detailed response. That was exactly what I needed.


----------

